# Tell us about yourself and your horse(s)



## ghostie (4 February 2013)

So lovely 'vague London connection' people&#8230;

As a bit of a get to know you, tell us a bit about yourself.  Where are you based? Where is your horse based? How have you found the transition to a London horsey life or have you always been a City dweller?

To get us started&#8230;

I had a horsey childhood but sold my pony when I went to university as he was hopelessly outgrown and my parents aren't horsey.  I returned to horse ownership over a decade later when I bought my TB almost a year ago.  Up until then I never thought I could combine a career in the city with keeping a horse, but I'm so glad I took the risk as it's hard work, but totally worth it 

I live in North East London on the Central Line and work in the City.  My boy is now stabled in Epping.  It took four yards to find the right one for us, but am very happy where we are now.  I really struggled to find somewhere that I could get to via public transport and that had proper turnout.  He's mental if he doesn't get at least a few hours every day.  Such a relief to have that sorted and I adore my current yard.

Not yet braved any competitions on him, but hoping to get out and do a bit of dressage this year 

Your turn&#8230;.


----------



## hamper05 (4 February 2013)

I'm in SE London and my share horse is in NW Kent. Always been in the city but plan to get out asap! No neds around here for miles (It's about a 30 min drive to the nearest yard)


----------



## criso (4 February 2013)

I'm in North London Piccadilly/Victoria line

Similar story, grew up in Devon, had ponies but gave them up when I went to Uni.  Long break after which I started going to riding  schools in London, then sharing then bought my own.  

Currently got Frankie, a tb who is turned away probably permanently after a very rare bone cyst in his shoulder that didn't respond to operating.

While I decide what to do next I have on loan Mr Knightley, 17 of chunky Selle Francais to have fun with.

I have them both at a private yard  near Bayford which an old yard manager rents and provides services so I have one on 5 day livery and 1 on assisted grass.  

I am limited by public transport but been lucky so far that I've always found yards I can manage to get to.

Apart from yard 1 which was too close to London to have decent turnout , I have a knack of finding really nice yards and then something goes wrong.

One the yard manager left and the next opened a riding school and turned  into kids corner.  Really happy at the moment. Doesn't have a school but as I'm working freelance at the moment I can get up to ride a couple of times during the week.  Lovely countryside where I am now and I have a lorry so intend to start getting out and about.


----------



## Molasses (5 February 2013)

I'm Irish. 
We moved to the UK and brought the dogs and nags with me
Big change from rural ireland to 1/2 hour from Kings Cross

I live in Herts with the horse and I'm in an out of London and up and down the country with work which I enjoy,  as to me UK transport systems beat rural ireland transport systems hands down 

It's also nice to be in spitting distance to all these fancy arenas and competition venues and to not get rained on every day.


----------



## rachi20x (5 February 2013)

Ok, I'm basing myself in this board as I actually know the places people here are from 

I guess I am a 'Surrey Girl', but I really loathe that and don't really like saying where I'm from as people always assume you're posh or something! I currently live just outside Croydon and love having direct links into the city. 
My ranga pony also lives just outside Croydon, however my OH lives in Greenwich so I am constantly bombing it up the M25 or hopping on the train to see him and staying there whenever I am not working or doing pony. All of my social life is pretty much based there as my local friends have all gone to uni. I love being a short tube journey from Stratford, and having awesome clubs only a nightbus away from OH's place. I have so much fun there, it's just difficult keeping my work/horse life separate from my London/OH life. I want to combine the two!

I've fallen in love with the city and have my heart set on buying my first home there. Just need to work my way up the career ladder a bit,  and get myself a well paid job (to cover full livery costs!) so it's a bit of a way off. But hey, a girl can dream


----------



## cremedemonthe (5 February 2013)

I'm not actually in the Greater London area as such just very near it in Surrey (North Downs), lots of my customers are in it however at various stables in and around Greater London.I don't have horses, just 3 dogs.
Oz


----------



## elliefiz (6 February 2013)

Another Irish person who has made the move across the water! 

Have been here a number of years now- but lived in Central London and could never imagine having my horses here whilst living so central- getting out to a yard in the evenings would be hassle i could do without! Moved to Essex and brought a horse of mine over from Ireland- he is currently stabled in Essex within a 5 min drive of where i live and im really enjoying having him here and the new social circle it opened up. Horse is on full livery as i work long hours in the city and he is schooled by a trainer for me during the week. The intention will be he will go back competing this season- prob not ridden by myself as i dont have enough time to ride as much as i would like. In process of buying house in deepest darkest Essex so i guess that means im no longer a city girl but going back to my country bumpkin roots!


----------



## mainpower (8 February 2013)

I grew up in SW London, rode at local yards and hacked on Tooting Bec Common, Mitcham Common, Dulwich Park, Shirley Hills, Wimbledon and Richmond.
I was a member of the South London Saddle Club, South London Pony Club, and the Wandle Riding and Driving club. Sadly there are not many of the yards left there now.
I currently live on the Croydon/Surrey/NW Kent border and have my horses in Biggin Hill.


----------



## arizonahoney (11 February 2013)

mainpower said:



			I grew up in SW London, rode at local yards and hacked on Tooting Bec Common...I currently live on the Croydon/Surrey/NW Kent border and have my horses in Biggin Hill.
		
Click to expand...

I used to keep a pony in Brixton, more or less, and hacked on Tooting Common. Later when it became clear that pony needed turnout, I moved her out to Biggin Hill - a yard called Chavic Park. Don't know if it still exists?


----------



## arizonahoney (11 February 2013)

Own a 14hh spotty gelding - he does a bit of everything and manages to be both sharp and safe  He has been off work for the last few months, so I have been sharing some Welsh cobs who are at a nearby stud.


----------



## mainpower (13 February 2013)

arizonahoney said:



			I used to keep a pony in Brixton, more or less, and hacked on Tooting Common. Later when it became clear that pony needed turnout, I moved her out to Biggin Hill - a yard called Chavic Park. Don't know if it still exists?
		
Click to expand...

Chavic Park is two minutes from my yard.
And I used to ride at New Park in Morrish Road, Brixton, in 1974ish. Then I took over the yard and had liveries there in 1986 for 6 years, perhaps we know each other?


----------



## Orson Cart (13 February 2013)

cremedemonthe said:



			I'm not actually in the Greater London area as such just very near it in Surrey (North Downs), lots of my customers are in it however at various stables in and around Greater London.I don't have horses, just 3 dogs.
Oz
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha! I know exactly where in the world you are from, as my husband was raised there and went to Caterham School. We shall be winging our way down to your neck of the woods on Friday to visit the in-laws *groan* who have always lived on the hill. Some lovely countryside at your end of the world, once you get out of the valley! chuckle. xx


----------



## arizonahoney (14 February 2013)

mainpower said:



			Chavic Park is two minutes from my yard.
And I used to ride at New Park in Morrish Road, Brixton, in 1974ish. Then I took over the yard and had liveries there in 1986 for 6 years, perhaps we know each other?
		
Click to expand...

Spooky! I would probably have been there later...maybe around '93 or '94? There was a woman called Ruth with a (bay?) horse called Solomon on the yard, I have a feeling she had been there for ages. I had a 14hh strawberry roan PBA called Fraise.


----------



## mainpower (14 February 2013)

arizonahoney said:



			Spooky! I would probably have been there later...maybe around '93 or '94? There was a woman called Ruth with a (bay?) horse called Solomon on the yard, I have a feeling she had been there for ages. I had a 14hh strawberry roan PBA called Fraise.
		
Click to expand...

Just after me then, I gave the yard up in August '92. Small world


----------



## Karran (15 February 2013)

hamper05 said:



			I'm in SE London and my share horse is in NW Kent. Always been in the city but plan to get out asap! No neds around here for miles (It's about a 30 min drive to the nearest yard)
		
Click to expand...

Oooh sounds like me! Whereabouts? I'm in Greenwich, the share pony lives in Chislehurst and Tuesdays and Thursdays see me dashing from my job just past Leytonstone to race over to Kent.

Got it down to 1 hr 30 on public transport now  So looking forward to doing it in daylight!


----------



## Muckmeister (20 February 2013)

ghostie said:



			So lovely 'vague London connection' people

As a bit of a get to know you, tell us a bit about yourself.  Where are you based? Where is your horse based? How have you found the transition to a London horsey life or have you always been a City dweller?

To get us started

I had a horsey childhood but sold my pony when I went to university as he was hopelessly outgrown and my parents aren't horsey.  I returned to horse ownership over a decade later when I bought my TB almost a year ago.  Up until then I never thought I could combine a career in the city with keeping a horse, but I'm so glad I took the risk as it's hard work, but totally worth it 

I live in North East London on the Central Line and work in the City.  My boy is now stabled in Epping.  It took four yards to find the right one for us, but am very happy where we are now.  I really struggled to find somewhere that I could get to via public transport and that had proper turnout.  He's mental if he doesn't get at least a few hours every day.  Such a relief to have that sorted and I adore my current yard.

Not yet braved any competitions on him, but hoping to get out and do a bit of dressage this year 

Your turn.
		
Click to expand...


I am Woodford based, work in the City and keep my two at a yard not too far from you


----------



## maggiestar (20 February 2013)

I'm a Dorset girl originally and used to spend every Saturday as a child at various local riding stables working for rides. I then spent some time as a working pupil in Essex before giving up and moving to London! I now work as a self employed tour guide. No horse at the moment but I'm taking weekly lessons at Lee Valley Riding.


----------



## ghostie (20 February 2013)

Muckmeister said:



			I am Woodford based, work in the City and keep my two at a yard not too far from you 

Click to expand...

Spooky, I live in South Woodford! Whereabouts are yours kept? sadly having to possibly consider moving yards so interested in anywhere accessible from around here


----------



## ItsJem (20 February 2013)

Born and bred in Croydon unfortunately. I am very fortunate that I am a stones throw from plenty of countryside. I keep our TB in South Croydon and my two ponies just on the edge of Biggin Hill.


----------



## winchester (21 February 2013)

I live in Enfield and my 4 ponies are kept 3 miles away in Hertfordshire.

I am a coloured showing fanatic and all my money and holiday is used up travelling all over the country competing at shows.

I work for the BHA in Central london.


----------



## mhorses (21 February 2013)

My names camillia or millie and I'm 25 living on a postage stamp on the edge of chorleywood! I enjoy hacking and hunting! Spend my day working in the city and outside when I'm not!


----------



## Karran (21 February 2013)

ghostie said:



			Spooky, I live in South Woodford! Whereabouts are yours kept? sadly having to possibly consider moving yards so interested in anywhere accessible from around here
		
Click to expand...


I work in South Woodford!


----------



## FinkleyAlex (1 March 2013)

I live in Enfield too - my 2 boys are kept in Hertfordshire so a 15 minute drive away (but very close to where I work which is very handy). I have one semi-retired 14.2 PBA who was my SHP/WHP pony that I did a bit of SJ with too until his arthritis really kicked in - now he is my lawn-mower than hacks out a bit in summer and generally lives the dream. The other is a 14.2 (and still growing - crossing fingers that he makes 15.2!) rising 3 TB x Welsh D who is also living the dream and just being a baby at the moment. Ironically they are the spitting image of each other!


----------

